# Controller Sevcon PowerpaK PP246



## a8s (May 29, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

I would use the *Sevcon PowerpaK PP246* controller for my Perm PMG 132 DC permanent magnet Motor. Unfortunately I have no manual for the controller. 

With google I only find an older Sevcon manual (SEM PowerpaK Manual - Revision M) for a SEM-Motor (Separately Excited Motor), but this is different from my controller. 

Sevcon did not answer my request for an manual , so I found this forum  and hope somebody has a manual for my controller or can help me with the connection to the motor.


----------



## waveformblue (Jun 17, 2011)

You have a 24 to 48 Volt, 650 Amp controller. It's designed to work with a series-wound motor. Even so, it should work with the PM motor you have.

I have a copy of the rev G manual that covers the PP246 variant. Unfortunately, I don't know how to post it here.

Peace.

~blue


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

waveformblue said:


> I have a copy of the rev G manual that covers the PP246 variant. Unfortunately, I don't know how to post it here.


Use the advanced posting mode and then click the paper clip icon. It will show you a list of file types which are accepted. Select the one you have and then you can browse to the file and upload it with your posting.


----------



## waveformblue (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks GizmoEV...I've uploaded the document.

a8s...hopefully you can use this. It's all the information I have.

~


----------



## a8s (May 29, 2011)

Thanks al lot *waveformblue*. 

I will read it completly and if I have any question, I post it here.


----------



## a8s (May 29, 2011)

So, I have read the hole "book" carefully.
Now there is a problem with the wiring between motor and controller. 
In figure 4 on page 48 is the connection showing.
How must I connect my permanent magnet motor with the PowerpaK?
Should I connect S and P to the motor or A and P?
I did not found anything in the manual regarding to this.
Can anybody help?


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going by how my SepEx PP7xx controllers are setup on this but B+ and R are shorted for 48V operation. B- only connects to Battery -. A and S hook to your motor and P is probably for plug breaking. That is the best guess I can come up with.


----------



## a8s (May 29, 2011)

Hello,

one week ago I recived a manual for my controller by Sevcon. 
Very late Sevcon. 

So yesterday my electric bike was ready for the controller, but after making all the connections nothing happend. 
I connected all as following:
- Battery PLUS with R and B+
- Battery MINUS with B-
- Motor PLUS with S
- Motor MINUS with A
- Connector B, Pin 1 with B+
- Connector B, Pin 2 with B-
- Connector B, Pin 4 with B-
- Connector B, Pin 5 with B-
- Connector B, Pin 10 with +5V (Accelerator)
Pin 2,4,5,10 are connected as mention at page 6 (4.7.2) in the manual.

Has anybody an idea, what I do wrong?


----------



## David Ho (May 27, 2011)

Hello I wonder which coutry are you from: 

I Have the contact information in Sevcon


----------

